# Cheapest Place to buy Black + White film and other stuff?



## Abstractational

So I never really got into film photography but I just signed up for a class that uses it and wow I never knew how much film costed 

Does anyone know any good stores to buy at?

I need This for the class:

400 Trx/Tmax B+W Film (Need 8 Rolls,Would like more though just because)
Tmax 100/ 125 Plus X (Need 3 Rolls, Would like more just because)

Also need 1 Roll ISo 3200 film

Thats it for film and I need Liford Multigrade IV RC 8'' by 10'' Paper Pearl (She said atleast 100 sheets) and negative sleeves.

All of this is kinda taboo to me, so any help would be great. I already have a Minolta Srt 201 that I got for about 50 dollars,she said the camera is fine to use.


----------



## compur

Well, if it's taboo for you, I don't know if I ought to tell you. 

But, I get my film and supplies at:
Freestyle Photographic Supplies


----------



## bhop

I get my stuff from Freestyle too.  I live a few blocks away though, so I just go in the store.  If you need stuff shipped, I know a lot of people order from them also.

FYI, their Arista Premium b/w film is actually repackaged Tri-X(400) and Plus-X(100) at a cheaper price than buying the Kodak branded boxes.  It was confirmed to me personally by some employees.  Should save you a few bucks.


----------



## Abstractational

Wow thanks a lot, thats like 50 percent off!


----------



## ksmattfish

The re-branded Freestyle films and papers are a great deal.  When I was using it it was mostly Ilford products.  We used to be able to tell who made it by where it was made.

USA = Kodak
Japan = Fuji
England = Ilford
Croatia = Efke
Germany = Agfa

That was years ago, so I don't know if it's that simple anymore.


----------



## compur

Freestyle now has a new re-branded 100 & 400 B&W film they call LegacyPro
which is made "by a premier film maker in Japan" (Fuji).

Legacy Pro B&W


----------



## christopher walrath

www.freestylephoto.biz  And don't wig when you see the cost of the Arista films.


----------



## bhop

christopher walrath said:


> www.freestylephoto.biz  And don't wig when you see the cost of the Arista films.



Hmm.. guessing you didn't read the replies..


----------



## Mitica100

You could consider buying film in bulk and then reloading cartridges on your own. That would be the cheapest way.


----------



## Abstractational

Well Im done, got all my stuff, thanks guys! How is there shipping fast? Im in NYC.


----------



## christopher walrath

bhop said:


> Hmm.. guessing you didn't read the replies..


 

Hmm.. Yeah.


----------

